# Fruita Colorado



## tomcat (Apr 18, 2015)

I know not northeast but Any serious Mt bikers ever looking for a trip out west check out Fruita, CO.  Finally got in a ride here earlier this week and  some great riding and scenery.  While you northeast riders are waiting for mud season to let up you can enjoy this trip report with lots of photos from my ride. http://tomcatoutdoors.blogspot.com/2015/04/mountain-biking-fruita-kokopelli-area.html


----------



## jimk (Apr 18, 2015)

Very nice.  Makes me want to take up mountain biking.  I've never been to Fruita area, but I drove from Glenwood Springs to Park City via Dinosaur, CO and Vernal, UT in February and saw similar high desert ranch country.  It is fascinatingly different from the wet, woodsy and heavily populated environment we are used to along much of the East Coast.  Must be fun for you to explore different areas.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 19, 2015)

Very, very nice! I have these delusions of taking a road trip to Fruita this summer with my brother. It's been on the radar for a while. Well...I have to choose between there and Crested Butte. Such different terrain/views from the typical EC root fest.


----------



## ski stef (Jun 22, 2015)

I was just dirtiking/mountain biking and camping in Rabbit Valley a few weeks ago! Actually stopped at Rabbit Valley on a trip back from Moab and returned to the same the following weekend... awesome information!


----------



## ski stef (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 24, 2015)

Moab is another hot spot.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 24, 2015)

Fruita and moab are close enough that they both can easily be done on the same trip. Lots of trial going in at both areas. If in fruita and craving some mountain type aspen riding turkey flats up on glade park delivers without needing to go far. Also grand mesa has some fun stuff for variety.


----------



## dlague (Jun 26, 2015)

ski stef said:


>



??


----------

